# My Dodge,.... at a loss



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

OK.

Long winded, and I apologize.

Truck began to idle rough at low rpms, then the check engine light came on. Took it to an auto center, told me o2 sensors in Bank one were bad. Replaced, better for an hour, engine light back on, said said thing. Replaced again, same scenario.

When I say Idle rough, It sounds as if it's sucking air, loudly. Exhaust notes of a top fuel dragster, then It backfires through the throttle body. Stumbles, and falls on its face.

TPS has been replaced, and all other sensors checked, etc. This problem is very unpredictable, Sometimes weeks apart. Then it will just pop and sputter, backfire through the throttle body and stumble upon take off. Then it will clear up, usually after a trip to neutral, and rev the rpms??

Any ideas??

2000 Dodge truck, Auto, 318.

Thanks Yall!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

map sensor...my buddy had the same promblem.....replaced throttle postion sensor also.... he was telling me he replaced his O2 sensors trice and it too would run good for abit


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

also check you egr valve they carbon up and makes it run rough


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Did that too...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dropping a cylinder maybe?? No fire on one of them?


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

or maybe an injector if fuel injected


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm, P425, if it did it all the time, maybe? Idk. I'm at a complete loss.

Hoping someone chimes in soon.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have you tried resetting the computer (pcm), not sure how to do on 2000model. go to dodgetalk.com, an get in the right forum somebody there will have a answerfor you they are like mimb very helpfull


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy's 98 with the 360 in it had a similar problem, and it was his catalytic converter... all the catalyst had broken up and every now and then a piece would bounce up and block the exhaust flow... he pulled it out and put in a new one and it runs a lot better now...


----------



## vagrizzlyrunner (Jun 1, 2010)

could be many things but egr aint one of them thaTs a chevy problem next o2 senser wouldnt make it run bad i would say tune up and check all cly to be sure a vavle didnt drop out and you could mark out the cat by unbolting the pipes to the manifolds it will be loud very loud but if it runs good than its a cat problem if dosent change anything its in the motora senser or tune up parts

by the way i work on trucks and cars and also have a 98 1500 ram

hope i help


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Does it only stumble at idle? Have you noticed any loss in power while accelerating?

Could really be a number of things and without being able to look at your live data stream i can't be but so much help unfortunately.

Do you notice a rattling in the exhaust? Also try letting the engine/exhaust cool down and get under the truck and tap the exhaust either with your hand or rubber hammer, especially near the catalytic converter. If you do that and hear a rattle coming from the converter i'd say that would be your problem. Usually if a converter comes apart internally, the "honey comb" inside will detatch itself and turn sideways, restricting the flow. But i have seen them periodically position themselves just right to only act up occasionally. You could also take a temp gun and shoot both of the banks upstream of the cat(pre-cat) after the truck has been running a while and see how much variance is there also.


This could be your problem or like i said it could be a number of other things. Could be worth looking at though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> Hmm, P425, if it did it all the time, maybe? Idk. I'm at a complete loss.
> 
> Hoping someone chimes in soon.


My ford would come and go and first, before it would finnaly quit fireing all together, for some reason 1 particular cylinder did it twice to me.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

derk said:


> Does it only stumble at idle? Have you noticed any loss in power while accelerating?
> 
> Could really be a number of things and without being able to look at your live data stream i can't be but so much help unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Id thought about the cat conv before, That may be worth another look, Thank you. we did tap like you mentioned before, thats been some time ago though, I dont remember what we decided there.

Yes, there does seem to be a power loss, at times. Then it purrs, then it stumbles and backfires thru the throttle body, then its fine.... Sometimes it feels as if there is no power in acceleration, esp at highway type speeds, say getting on a interstate, etc.... And again it geeks up taking off from a dead stop.

I do know, I purged the fuel system once, cleaned all Sensors with compressed air, and ran high grade fuel, and it really cleared up?

Also, the MAP sensor may be worth another look.

Thank you again.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem, here to help. Did it start acting up after something in particular you did?

I know you've given a good amount of info but you'd be surprised sometimes when you back track. I do this for a living(mechanic) and i've seen some very very weird stuff and stuff that has been related down the line to something else, like a chain reaction.

Does the truck seem to accelerate more "normal" when there is less throttle input? Does the acceleration seem to deteriorate with more throttle input? That's _usually_(key word) the signs of a catalytic converter that's become lodged sideways or is coming apart internally and blocking the exhaust.

Also give your MAP sensor a good look and double check your TPS. If the truck will noticeably fall on its face by holding the brake tight, putting the truck in gear, and putting it under a load(1000-2000rpm), try taking the handle of a screw driver(or something similar) and lightly tap your map sensor. Sounds crazy but i've fixed vehicles that have nearly ran me crazy with something that simple with similar driveability problems(ended up being the MAF sensor).


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, Thanks Bro. I did replace the TPS, did that due to a weak battery, long story, the truck would start fine, then die after being put in gear, ended up being the weak Battery. Had that new TPS checked.

I'm going to look more into the converter theory. It acts so weird, May not happen for days or weeks. Always at a stoplight though, it will begin to idle very rough... Then fall on its face, backfire and pop. Sometimes feathering the gas clears it up and she takes right off. Other times, I poper in Nuetral, rev it, and away we go.

I wants to creep ever so slowly at times, like merging to an on ramp, etc.

I remember tapping on that MAP sensor too. Also, You mention the Mass Air Flow, is that diff than the MAP? I assume it is, the truck isn't here, or I'd go play with it now. I'm somewhat able to do most things mechanically, I have built several sbc's, and the like, so I', sure I can do what ever I need to do, it's the diagnostics with all this new stuff that gets me.

Thanks again


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

What code(s) are it setting?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Ran your symptoms through a tech site - Hope it helps*

Vehicle Application:
2000 Dodge Ram 1500 Pickup 5.2L, Vin Y, Eng Cfg V82000 Dodge Ram 3500 Van 5.2L, GAS, Vin YCustomer Concern:After the motor warms up the vehicle backfires under light to moderate acceleration, full throttle is fine. 

Tests/Procedures:1. Check the operation of the O2 sensors. Both sensors at key-on with the motor cold should be near 5 volts. 

2. When the motor is started the voltage on both sensors should drop to less than 1.2 volts in about 30 seconds. 

3. Monitor the scan tool data on closed loop and short term adaptive memory lines. If the voltage stays high as the motor enters closed loop, the short term adaptive memory will show drastic negative reading, indicating O2 sensor problems. 

4. Check the heater operation of both sensors. 

A. The power supply to the O2 sensors coming from the Automatic Shut Down Relay (ASD), while the motor is running, on the Violet/Orange wire. 

B. The Powertrain Control Module (PCM) controls the ground to the O2 sensor heaters at pins #C8 and C16 of the Grey connector at the PCM. 

C. Also check the sensor ground wire to both sensors. It should have less than 50 mV present whenever the key is on. 

Potential Causes:

Oxygen (02) Sensor Down Stream
Powertrain Control Module (PCM)
Upstream Oxygen (O2) Sensor
Wiring Harness

Tech Tips:The O2 sensors will always start out at close to 5v when the engine is first started. They should be down into operating range within 30 seconds. If they are slow to respond and the vehicle enters closed loop, it can cause driveability problems.



or





Vehicle Application:1994 Jeep Wrangler SE 4.0L, Vin S, Eng Cfg L61998 Jeep Wrangler 2.5L, Vin P, Eng Cfg L41996 Jeep Cherokee SE 4.0L, Vin S, Eng Cfg L61998 Jeep Wrangler 4.0L, Vin S, Eng Cfg L61996 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4.0L, Vin S, Eng Cfg L61999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4.0L, Vin S, Eng Cfg L6, USA/Canada1997 Jeep Cherokee Sport 4.0L2001 Dodge Ram 1500 Pickup 5.2L, Vin Y, Eng Cfg V81998 Dodge Ram 1500 5.2L, Vin Y, Eng Cfg V82001 Dodge Ram 1500 Pickup 5.9L, Vin Z, Eng Cfg V81998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 4.0L, Vin S, Eng Cfg L62001 Dodge Ram 1500 Van 5.2L, Vin Y, Eng Cfg V81998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 5.2L, Vin Y, Eng Cfg V82001 Dodge Ram 2500 Pickup 5.9L, GAS, Vin Z, Eng Cfg V81998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4.0L, Vin S, Eng Cfg L62002 Dodge Ram 3500 Van 5.9L, GAS, Vin Z

Customer Concern:The engine has a hesitation approximately 30-40 seconds after a cold start. The symptom lasts approximately 30 seconds and then clears up. No trouble codes. 

Tests/Procedures:1. Monitor all the O2 sensors on the vehicle. This system will go into closed loop within 1-2 minutes after a cold start. The system will go into closed loop and if one of the sensors is lazy or hanging around 0.5 volts, the system will think the mixture is rich and fuel will be removed and a lack or power or hesitation will result. Replace the sensor(s) as needed. 

Potential Causes:Oxygen Sensor

Diagnostic Codes:None 









Confirmed Fix Summary

























Confirmed Fixes

12 x Oxygen (O2) Sensor(s)
8 x Upstream Oxygen (O2) Sensor
Powertrain Control Module (PCM)
All Oxygen (O2) Sensors




*and if your using anything but an oem or oem fit (not that universal crap) o2 sensors, ditch them.*​


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

650Brute said:


> I remember tapping on that MAP sensor too. Also, You mention the Mass Air Flow, is that diff than the MAP? I assume it is, the truck isn't here, or I'd go play with it now. I'm somewhat able to do most things mechanically, I have built several sbc's, and the like, so I', sure I can do what ever I need to do, it's the diagnostics with all this new stuff that gets me.
> 
> Thanks again


The Mass airflow sensor measures the volume of air entering the engine by metering the air. The MAP is basically a pressure sensor usually located somewhere on the intake manifold whereas the MAF sensors are usually between the air filter and throttle body. Pretty sure your truck only has a MAP sensor because i don't recall those trucks having anything inline to the TB.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> What code(s) are it setting?


O2 Sensors Bank One


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome stuff Guys, THANK YOU!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

650Brute said:


> O2 Sensors Bank One


code #?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> code #?


Sorry, thought you were referring to what the crappy diagnostics at the average retail store told me.

I don't recall a number. Should there have been one?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Sorry, thought you were referring to what the crappy diagnostics at the average retail store told me.
> 
> I don't recall a number. Should there have been one?


Yes. 

And should have it to get the proper diagnosis. I've seen it too many times that they read it incorrect and replace the wrong part, especially o2 sensors.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Yes.
> 
> And should have it to get the proper diagnosis. I've seen it too many times that they read it incorrect and replace the wrong part, especially o2 sensors.


You're correct. They love selling sensors when it could really only be the sensor indicating lean or rich for that bank, etc.. 650 brute, get the exact code and we can help you even further. Right now we're just shooting in the dark.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

derk said:


> You're correct. They love selling sensors when it could really only be the sensor indicating lean or rich for that bank, etc.. 650 brute, get the exact code and we can help you even further. Right now we're just shooting in the dark.


Ok, Thanks Guys, Will do.. Might be a few days before I can run by there with the truck.

Again, I appreciate the help. Mass Kudos sent your way


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

derk said:


> You're correct. They love selling sensors when it could really only be the sensor indicating lean or rich for that bank, etc.. 650 brute, get the exact code and we can help you even further. Right now we're just shooting in the dark.


Nice how these guys who can plug a code reader into a vehicle (which a trained monkey could do) and can tell you whats wrong with it in the parking lot when it takes a trained licensed technician a hour normally.

I'd love them to take responsibilty and take the part back when 60-80% of the time it does not fix the problem.


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

650 brute what year is your truck? and is it a diesel?

to get codes just put the key in the ignition and then cycle it from off to on 3 times but not to start on the 3rd time leave it in the on position and look where your mileage is and it will come up and show you any error codes in the computer


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

oo yea and if you havent heard of it go check out cumminsforum.com there are a bunch of great guys and gals on there that can tell ya anything and everything you need to know about your truck if its a dodge cummins and they also know about gas engines also ...... i have an 07.5 dodge with a 6.7l cummins and they have helped me otu greatly with removing the emissions equipment so my truck can breath right


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I think its a gas burner


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Its a 2000, I think... But its a 318


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

oo ok then i dont konw much about gas burners


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

CajunMuddDawg said:


> 650 brute what year is your truck? and is it a diesel?
> 
> to get codes just put the key in the ignition and then cycle it from off to on 3 times but not to start on the 3rd time leave it in the on position and look where your mileage is and it will come up and show you any error codes in the computer


If it's OBDII, that won't work.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

OK Guys, Sorry it has taken me so long, and I really appreciate the help.

Here are the codes displayed on the odometer:

PO 123
PO 132
PO 135
PO 138
PO Done.

Thanks again Guys!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Check this:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are the codes displayed on the odometer:

PO 123 - Throttle postioning sensor
P0123 Throttle Position Sensor Circuit High Voltage
Possible CausesSetting Conditions

TP sensor connector is damaged (check pins for damage, and for moisture)
TP sensor signal circuit is open or shorted to voltage
TP sensor ground circuit is open
TP sensor has failed
PCM has failed
Key on or engine running; system voltage over 10.4v and the PCM detected the TP sensor was more than 4.50v for 700 milliseconds.

This code sets in 1 Trip(s).
This code will turn on the MIL (Malfunction Indicator Lamp)








Malfunction Indicator Lamp
The Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) alerts the driver that the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) has detected an OBD II emission-related component or system fault. When this type of malfunction occurs, an OBD II Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC) will be set by the PCM. The MIL is located on the instrument cluster and is labeled CHECK ENGINE, SERVICE ENGINE SOON, or is identified with an ISO standard engine symbol (i.e., a picture of an engine).
Bulb Test
Each time the ignition switch is turned to the "on" position, the MIL indicator is illuminated for about 3 seconds (which is a function of the PCM).
MIL Lamp-On Message
Each time the PCM detects an Emissions related fault, the MIL is illuminated to inform the driver that the vehicle needs to be taken in for service.










*COMPONENT MONITOR DRIVE CYCLE INSTRUCTIONS* 

Do not turn off the ignition switch during the test procedure.
All Onboard System Readiness codes are cleared if the battery is disconnected or when the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) is cleared with the scan tool.
This drive cycle can be used to determine if the Readiness code for this Monitor will run and complete, and if the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) will remain off after the vehicle is driven.
Operating Ranges: Whenever a range of values is provided, try to operate the vehicle in the middle of the range. For example, if the vehicle speed range is from 45-65 mph, operate the vehicle at as close as possible to 55 mph. If the Short Term fuel trim range is -20% to +20%; try to operate the vehicle near 0%.
Scan Tool Data: There are certain Parameter Identification (PID) values that must be within range before this Monitor will "run". It can be helpful to pull up those PID items on the scan tool so an assistant can view them during the test.
The Readiness code for this Monitor defaults to "continuous" or "monitoring" because this Monitor runs continuously when the engine is cranking or running.
This information is a representation of a Drive Cycle, and may vary due to software revisions to the PCM.
 *COMPONENT MONITOR PRETEST CONDITIONS* 

MIL is off.
Battery voltage between 11-16v.
Key on or engine running at idle or cruise speed.
 *TEST PROCEDURE*

Connect the scan tool to the data link connector (DLC).
Start the engine and allow it to run at idle speed for 1-2 minutes.
Accelerate at part-throttle to Cruise speed and maintain that speed for several minutes. Bring the vehicle to a stop, but do not turn off the ignition key.
Check for any diagnostic trouble codes (DTC's) in memory. If any DTC's are set, refer to the appropriate trouble code chart to make the repair. If no DTC's are set, the test is finished. Return to the service bay and turn off the ignition key.













PO 132

po132 Heated Oxygen Sensor (Bank 1 Sensor 1) Circuit High VoltagePossible CausesSetting Conditions

Check for air leaks in the exhaust manifold and in the exhaust pipes
HO2S connector is damaged (check pins for damage, and for moisture)
HO2S signal circuit is shorted to voltage
HO2S ground circuit is open
HO2S has failed (it may be contaminated with fuel, silicone or water)
PCM has failed
Engine running; engine runtime over 4 minutes, system voltage over 10.4v, ECT signal more than 180ºF, and the PCM detected the HO2S signal was more than 1.50v for over 3 seconds during testing.

This code sets in 2 Trip(s).
This code will turn on the MIL (Malfunction Indicator Lamp)








Malfunction Indicator Lamp
The Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) alerts the driver that the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) has detected an OBD II emission-related component or system fault. When this type of malfunction occurs, an OBD II Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC) will be set by the PCM. The MIL is located on the instrument cluster and is labeled CHECK ENGINE, SERVICE ENGINE SOON, or is identified with an ISO standard engine symbol (i.e., a picture of an engine).
Bulb Test
Each time the ignition switch is turned to the "on" position, the MIL indicator is illuminated for about 3 seconds (which is a function of the PCM).
MIL Lamp-On Message
Each time the PCM detects an Emissions related fault, the MIL is illuminated to inform the driver that the vehicle needs to be taken in for service.










*COMPONENT MONITOR DRIVE CYCLE INSTRUCTIONS* 

Do not turn off the ignition switch during the test procedure.
All Onboard System Readiness codes are cleared if the battery is disconnected or when the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) is cleared with the scan tool.
This drive cycle can be used to determine if the Readiness code for this Monitor will run and complete, and if the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) will remain off after the vehicle is driven.
Operating Ranges: Whenever a range of values is provided, try to operate the vehicle in the middle of the range. For example, if the vehicle speed range is from 45-65 mph, operate the vehicle at as close as possible to 55 mph. If the Short Term fuel trim range is -20% to +20%; try to operate the vehicle near 0%.
Scan Tool Data: There are certain Parameter Identification (PID) values that must be within range before this Monitor will "run". It can be helpful to pull up those PID items on the scan tool so an assistant can view them during the test.
The Readiness code for this Monitor defaults to "continuous" or "monitoring" because this Monitor runs continuously when the engine is cranking or running.
This information is a representation of a Drive Cycle, and may vary due to software revisions to the PCM.
 *COMPONENT MONITOR PRETEST CONDITIONS* 

MIL is off.
Battery voltage between 11-16v.
Key on or engine running at idle or cruise speed.
 *TEST PROCEDURE*

Connect the scan tool to the data link connector (DLC).
Start the engine and allow it to run at idle speed for 1-2 minutes.
Accelerate at part-throttle to Cruise speed and maintain that speed for several minutes. Bring the vehicle to a stop, but do not turn off the ignition key.
Check for any diagnostic trouble codes (DTC's) in memory. If any DTC's are set, refer to the appropriate trouble code chart to make the repair. If no DTC's are set, the test is finished. Return to the service bay and turn off the ignition key.












PO 135

P0135 Heated Oxygen Sensor (Bank 1 Sensor 1) Heater Circuit Malfunction
Possible CausesSetting Conditions

HO2S connector is damaged (check pins for damage, and for moisture)
HO2S heater power (12v) circuit is open (check power from PDC or the relay)
HO2S heater ground circuit is open
HO2S heater has failed
PCM has failed
Engine started (cold); ECT signal less than 147ºF, BTS signal within 27ºF of the ECT sensor at startup, system voltage over 10.4v, engine running at idle speed for at least 12 seconds, and the PCM detected the HO2S signal was more than 3.0v for 30-90 seconds.

This code sets in 1 Trip(s).
This code will turn on the MIL (Malfunction Indicator Lamp)








Malfunction Indicator Lamp
The Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) alerts the driver that the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) has detected an OBD II emission-related component or system fault. When this type of malfunction occurs, an OBD II Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC) will be set by the PCM. The MIL is located on the instrument cluster and is labeled CHECK ENGINE, SERVICE ENGINE SOON, or is identified with an ISO standard engine symbol (i.e., a picture of an engine).
Bulb Test
Each time the ignition switch is turned to the "on" position, the MIL indicator is illuminated for about 3 seconds (which is a function of the PCM).
MIL Lamp-On Message
Each time the PCM detects an Emissions related fault, the MIL is illuminated to inform the driver that the vehicle needs to be taken in for service.










*HO2S HEATER MONITOR DRIVE CYCLE INSTRUCTIONS* 

Do not turn off the ignition switch during the test procedure.
All Onboard System Readiness codes are cleared if the battery is disconnected or when the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) is cleared with the scan tool.
This drive cycle can be used to determine if the Readiness code for this Monitor will run and complete, and if the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) will remain off after the vehicle is driven.
Operating Ranges: Whenever a range of values is provided, try to operate the vehicle in the middle of the range. For example, if the vehicle speed range is from 45-65 mph, operate the vehicle at as close as possible to 55 mph. If the Short Term fuel trim range is -20% to +20%; try to operate the vehicle near 0%.
Scan Tool Data: There are certain Parameter Identification (PID) values that must be within range before this Monitor will "run". It can be helpful to pull up those PID items on the scan tool so an assistant can view them during the test.
This information is a representation of a Drive Cycle, and may vary due to software revisions to the PCM.
 *HO2S HEATER MONITOR PRETEST CONDITIONS* 

Engine cool-down period completed (requires a key-off period of 8 hours).
MIL is off.
No emission related diagnostic trouble codes (DTC's) are present.
ECT signal between -50ºF and 104ºF at startup.
ECT and BTS signals within 14.4ºF (8ºC) of the each other at startup.
HO2S-12 (Bank 1 Sensor 2) signal between 4.0-5.0v.
HO2S-22 (Bank 2 Sensor 2) signal between 4.0-5.0v.
 *HO2S HEATER MONITOR ENABLING CONDITIONS* 

Battery voltage from 10.5-15.0v.
 *TEST PROCEDURE*

Connect the scan tool to the data link connector (DLC), and bring up the Readiness code for the HO2S Heater Monitor.
Start the engine (cold) and allow it to run at idle speed for a period of 40-60 seconds. Bring the vehicle to a stop, but o not turn off the ignition key.
Check the status of the Readiness code for the HO2S Heater Monitor. It should change to YES or COMPLETE when the test is done. If it does, return to the service bay and turn off the ignition key. If it does not, check for any temporary codes. If no temporary codes are set, return to step 2 and repeat the test procedure.
 *Notes*
*ECT/BTS Range:*
The ECT sensor and BTS sensors must be within a specific range of each other at engine startup in order for this Monitor to run. 










PO 138

P0138 Heated Oxygen Sensor (Bank 1 Sensor 2) Circuit High Voltage
Possible CausesSetting Conditions

HO2S connector is damaged (check pins for damage, and for moisture)
HO2S signal circuit is shorted to voltage
HO2S ground circuit is open
HO2S has failed (it may be contaminated with fuel, silicone or water)
PCM has failed
Engine runtime more than 4 minutes; system voltage over 10.4v, ECT signal more than 180ºF, and the PCM detected the HO2S signal was more than 1.50v for 3 seconds.

This code sets in 2 Trip(s).
This code will turn on the MIL (Malfunction Indicator Lamp)








Malfunction Indicator Lamp
The Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) alerts the driver that the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) has detected an OBD II emission-related component or system fault. When this type of malfunction occurs, an OBD II Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC) will be set by the PCM. The MIL is located on the instrument cluster and is labeled CHECK ENGINE, SERVICE ENGINE SOON, or is identified with an ISO standard engine symbol (i.e., a picture of an engine).
Bulb Test
Each time the ignition switch is turned to the "on" position, the MIL indicator is illuminated for about 3 seconds (which is a function of the PCM).
MIL Lamp-On Message
Each time the PCM detects an Emissions related fault, the MIL is illuminated to inform the driver that the vehicle needs to be taken in for service.










*COMPONENT MONITOR DRIVE CYCLE INSTRUCTIONS* 

Do not turn off the ignition switch during the test procedure.
All Onboard System Readiness codes are cleared if the battery is disconnected or when the Powertrain Control Module (PCM) is cleared with the scan tool.
This drive cycle can be used to determine if the Readiness code for this Monitor will run and complete, and if the Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) will remain off after the vehicle is driven.
Operating Ranges: Whenever a range of values is provided, try to operate the vehicle in the middle of the range. For example, if the vehicle speed range is from 45-65 mph, operate the vehicle at as close as possible to 55 mph. If the Short Term fuel trim range is -20% to +20%; try to operate the vehicle near 0%.
Scan Tool Data: There are certain Parameter Identification (PID) values that must be within range before this Monitor will "run". It can be helpful to pull up those PID items on the scan tool so an assistant can view them during the test.
The Readiness code for this Monitor defaults to "continuous" or "monitoring" because this Monitor runs continuously when the engine is cranking or running.
This information is a representation of a Drive Cycle, and may vary due to software revisions to the PCM.
 *COMPONENT MONITOR PRETEST CONDITIONS* 

MIL is off.
Battery voltage between 11-16v.
Key on or engine running at idle or cruise speed.
 *TEST PROCEDURE*

Connect the scan tool to the data link connector (DLC).
Start the engine and allow it to run at idle speed for 1-2 minutes.
Accelerate at part-throttle to Cruise speed and maintain that speed for several minutes. Bring the vehicle to a stop, but do not turn off the ignition key.
Check for any diagnostic trouble codes (DTC's) in memory. If any DTC's are set, refer to the appropriate trouble code chart to make the repair. If no DTC's are set, the test is finished. Return to the service bay and turn off the ignition key.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome info! Thanks


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Update. Did some tinkering today. Located two suspect fuses, looked good, one tested bad. 15 amp o2 Sensor fuse. Replaced, check engine dissapeared, checked for tripped codes, none found.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

It's always the basics when it seems too hard to find...lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> It's always the basics when it seems too hard to find...lol


True, Thanks again for all your help.:rockn:


----------

